# [SOLVED] Stanby works! Resuming from Standby... not so much

## BlackMan890

Hi there.

I am having a slight problem with standby  :Sad: 

Whenever I run hibernate-ram, the screen goes black and all is well... When I press a button and the computer starts to power on, a black screen is all I see.

Here is my config file:

/etc/hibernate/common.conf

```
# Configuration options common for suspending to disk or RAM.

# Options are not case sensitive.

# 

# See hibernate.conf(5) for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# LogTimestamp yes

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

# Runi915resolution yes

FullSpeedCPU yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

## For console you need vlock available.

## For x you need xscreensaver-command-command available.

## For gnome you need gnome-screensaver-command available.

## For kde you need dcop, kscreensaver available.

## For XAuto you need xautolock available.

## For Xtr you need xtrlock available.

LockGnomeScreenSaver yes

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

# UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### network

#DownInterfaces auto

#UpInterfaces auto

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

# DummyXServerConfig xorg-dummy.conf

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

## For gnome you need zenity available.

## For kde you need dcop, kstart, kdialog available.

## For x you need to have xosd OR xmessage available.

XStatus gnome

XmessageDisable yes

XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font '-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-*' --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50
```

I tried to unload and load network with auto but then I got an error  :Sad: 

Please help me  :Smile: Last edited by BlackMan890 on Tue Sep 23, 2008 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Voltago

I guess the DPMS state of your display is 'off'. Use vbetool from the package of the same name to switch it on:

```
vbetool dpms on
```

Needs root privileges (but for a wakeup script that should not be a problem).

----------

## BlackMan890

I tried what you asked and this is what I got.

```
# vbetool dpms on

Error: something went wrong performing real mode interrupt
```

I assume I should run this befour running hibernate-ram to get it to work?

Please someone help me with this so I can resume from standby  :Sad: 

[EDIT]

Never mind.

It worked  :Very Happy: 

Thanks alot  :Smile: 

----------

## KotBehemot

hi there, i have a question how did u managed to solve this problem? can u explain it step by step?

----------

